# Transfer keeps moving



## Rachyk85 (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi guys, I’m using 3G opaque hvt and my designs are all text. I’m finding that once I place the design on the t shirt and then place the parchment on top ready to press the parchment paper is shifting the design which is making the text wonky. Any suggestions on how to prevent this please? 
it’s like I could almost do with something heavier than parchment paper to hold the transfer in place?!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

use heat tape to tape the transfer down to the shirt. Your heat press supplies or transfer supplies provider will have some.

Most folks, I should add don't need to use tape. It is time consuming a bit. Make sure you're not dragging the parchment paper over the transer. Place it straight down.

For something heavier to use, try a silicone sheet, also found at the same suppliers mentioned above.


----------



## Rachyk85 (Mar 18, 2021)

splathead said:


> use heat tape to tape the transfer down to the shirt. Your heat press supplies or transfer supplies provider will have some.
> 
> Most folks, I should add don't need to use tape. It is time consuming a bit. Make sure you're not dragging the parchment paper over the transer. Place it straight down.
> 
> For something heavier to use, try a silicone sheet, also found at the same suppliers mentioned above.


thank you that’s really helpful, will definitely look into this!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

make sure your print is dry before taping, or it will pull colors off

is it multi-colored text designs?

if not, why not just use htv since you are cutting and weeding anyway


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

splathead said:


> For something heavier to use, try a silicone sheet, also found at the same suppliers mentioned above.


Meant to say teflon, not silicone . Pro Grade Non-Stick Sheet


----------



## Rachyk85 (Mar 18, 2021)

into the T said:


> make sure your print is dry before taping, or it will pull colors off
> 
> is it multi-colored text designs?
> 
> if not, why not just use htv since you are cutting and weeding anyway


it’s just black and white text and I actually don’t weed as I wanted my designs to look like label makers (if that makes sense) so it’s like have strips of tape but when I line them up and then place the parchment over they are shifting, this was a mock up so please excuse the print but as you can see the lines are not staying put when being pressed.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

how do you get white text with 3g and no weeding?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

into the T said:


> how do you get white text with 3g and no weeding?


White text on black filled background.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead said:


> White text on black filled background.


ok, i see it now

i thought in the pic the poster was actually using tape, but it is just a grey background
the pic confused me, i should have looked at it a little better


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Seeing as they are simply rectangular designs with no 'fiddly bits,' you may get away with using low-tack transfer tape to apply the 3g Jet-Opaque design to the garment.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

my dad used to have one of those old dymo's and as i recall the backing was a solid black,
not a grey like in the pic above


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

into the T said:


> my dad used to have one of those old dymo's and as i recall the backing was a solid black,
> not a grey like in the pic above


They came in all different colors. And I'm sure that is not him specifically printing gray. That's how a black inkjet print looks on a true black shirt. And you lose the effect if you can print a true black label to go on a true black shirt. There needs to be some color discrepancy.


----------



## Rachyk85 (Mar 18, 2021)

splathead said:


> They came in all different colors. And I'm sure that is not him specifically printing gray. That's how a black inkjet print looks on a true black shirt. And you lose the effect if you can print a true black label to go on a true black shirt. There needs to be some color discrepancy.
> View attachment 272775


Thank you! There is discrepancies unfortunately and it’s inspired by the label printers not an exact replica 😏


----------

